# Residencia



## billybranco (May 6, 2007)

Has anyone recently obtained their residência permit under the most recent relaxed rules? (i.e. no longer having to prove your income)
If there is anyone, could you please tell me what documents are required and are there any websites which are helpful in this direction?
Any information would be gratefully received.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## coco (Sep 6, 2007)

*residencia*

i would be grateful if you could give more details of these relaxed rules. i will be coming to live in portugal soon and want to know how to get residence. thankyou
coco


----------



## billybranco (May 6, 2007)

Hi Coco, I don't know any details of the rules for obtaining residencia, all I know is that they have been changed slightly over the past few months. At one time you had to provide proof of your income and or savings in order to prove that you would not be a burden to the state.Now, as I understand it, you no longer have to do this. You have to apply for residencia if you intend living in Portugal for longer than 180 days, though hardly anyone that I know of has actually done so.
The SEF (Serviço de Estrangeiros e Fronteiras) has a website from which it is supposed to be possible to download the application forms but I have made several attempts at this and have been unable to get that bit of it to work.
If anyone out there has any recent experiences of obtaining residencia, it would be great to hear from you.


----------



## coco (Sep 6, 2007)

*residencia*

thankyou billy for that info. although i know it is an offense not to register with fines from 400 to 1000 euros..........but it's good to hear some laws have been relaxed..........
would appreciate any info from anyone who has managed to register and what it entailed..


----------



## janethilton (Nov 16, 2008)

billybranco said:


> Hi Coco, I don't know any details of the rules for obtaining residencia, all I know is that they have been changed slightly over the past few months. At one time you had to provide proof of your income and or savings in order to prove that you would not be a burden to the state.Now, as I understand it, you no longer have to do this. You have to apply for residencia if you intend living in Portugal for longer than 180 days, though hardly anyone that I know of has actually done so.
> The SEF (Serviço de Estrangeiros e Fronteiras) has a website from which it is supposed to be possible to download the application forms but I have made several attempts at this and have been unable to get that bit of it to work.
> If anyone out there has any recent experiences of obtaining residencia, it would be great to hear from you.


Hi, we obtained our Residencia last month and it is very easy indeed now. If you have a solicitor take them with you to the local Camera Municipal in the area you will be living unless you can speak Portuguese. If not, don't worry there will probably be someone who can speak English anyway and they are usually very helpful at the Camera.

All you need is your PASSPORT and your FISCAL CARD (presumably you have a fiscal card? You need this to do any financial dealings in PT such as buying a house and opening a bank account). The lady at the Camera will fill in a form for you on the computer check your passport and fiscal card and issue you with a piece of A4 paper which is your Residencia for 5 years! Simple as that. Takes about 10 minutes!! No need to go to the SEF or prove your earnings etc that has all been abolished now all you need is a passport and fiscal card.

Good luck. Let us know if you need any further help.


----------

